# For people injecting clexane



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Came across this on an ARGC thread and I'd thought I'd share this with you.

Some batches of clexane have low level contamination, see the links below for further information:

http://www.prodigy.nhs.uk/knowledgeplus/drug_alerts
(Lists affected batches)

http://www.mhra.gov.uk/Publications/Safetywarnings/Drugalerts/CON017989

However, to be on the safe side, I contacted my pharmacy (attached to my gp) and I have been advised not to use one of the 2 batches I have, despite not being on the list of affected batches.

The recall appears to be precautionary and I definitely don't want to scare anyone. I just thought it's better to be informed and anyone worried can contact their pharmacy.

I hope they manage to get more in time for me as I need more syringes by Monday! 

Mini-me xxx

*1 hour later!*
Just wanted to add, if you do have a contaminated batch, they can arrange delivery of new stock the next day. I spoke to the manufacurers (see 0800 number in the second website link above) and if your pharmacy indicates you are a pregnant patient they will make it a priority. That's good news isn't it? Prayers answered! I'm getting my tomorrow.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks mini-me I am on Clexane, I will check my batch numbers and contact the pharmacy!

Great to see your ticker, ticking away!!

Jules xx


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Glad to be of help Jules.  

I've just got mine replaced now - cutting it fine as I used my last one last night!  

Been a bit of a nightmare as suppliers are still giving out contaminated batches of 40mg clexane.  They say there is no risk to mother or foetus and non pregnant patients are ok to use affected batches.  However as a precaution the manufacturers are treating pregnant patients as a priority for the injections clear of contamination.

My pharmacy reordered more for me and they came back contaminated too!  Think they had to get in touch with the manufacturers.  Luckily I've got a week's worth of uncontaminated injections now, as I put in a new prescription yesterday for 2 weeks worth and they've come from a contaminated batch too!!  DH phoned up the pharmacy (I couldn't as getting quite tearful and fed up by now) and they will replace them.

I'm getting quite stressed by the whole thing now - just hope it's not doing babe any harm.  It's making my ibs flare up though - not nice!!

Thankfully, I'm only on clexane until 12 weeks so I won't need anymore after they replace this last prescription.

Hope no-one else is having this problem.

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Old Mum (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Mini-mi,  I had been using Clexane in May but sadly we got a BFN.    I have some vials left over which I would like to get checked out but somehow I cannot see where on the site address you posted they list the contiminated batch numbers (probably me being stupid).

I ended up getting a really bad rash on my stomach about 6 days after stopping the injections which had to be treated with steriods so no idea whether I was just allergice to the medicine or whether something else was wrong.  Strange thing was the rash only started after I stopped the injections which I had been on for 18 days.

Anway if you can help point me in the right direction I will get the batch checked out.  May still end up changing brands anyway over to heprin.

~thanks and congrats on your PG.

OM


----------



## MillyGirl (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi OM
I think the affected batches are:
Clexane 120 mg Batch No. 12155 
Clexane  20 mg Batch No. 02115 
Clexane  40 mg Batch No. 04526 
Clexane  80 mg Batch No. 08009 
Clexane  80 mg Batch No. 08018 
Clexane 100 mg Batch No. 01007 
Clexane 100 mg Batch No. 01011 
But you are best to call the Sanofi-Aventis medical information department on 0800 281973.

Hope this helps,
Millygirl
xx


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi OM,

Sorry the website has changed the page displaying the affected batches.  To view the uncontaminated batches go to the 2nd website I have listed - at the bottom there are 2 documents to download, it's the 2nd one dated the 6th June.
However, the first website page says there is a mistake in the numbers!  The uncontaminated batches, which are safe for pregnant women to use are:

04329
04351  (not 04251 as listed in letter dated 6 June - updated by first website!)
04352
14326

The contaminated batches I had were not in the list of contaminated ones given online, so I would call the 0800 number Millygirl mentioned.  I have phoned them twice and the person who answers the phone can tell you straight away if your batches are affected, they are extremely helpful.

Hope this helps.

Mini-me
xxx


----------



## Old Mum (Apr 16, 2007)

Great thanks ladies will follow up.


----------

